# Red Merlion Arowana and friends



## leo9 (Oct 13, 2011)

tank mates come out to play


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

leo9 said:


> tank mates come out to play


Very nice tankmates. That is a HUGE albino pleco. I have never seen one that big.


----------

